# How To Uninstall AOL



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Hello! I recently had a thread here and a nice person turned me on to a site that helped with pc problems and tips. Now I had to bring back my system cause of other problems and I don't have that site anymore. It gave details on how to get rid of AOL completely. But I never got to read it. So I figured that somebody here mite know. I know everybody here loves AOL  

Prospect


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

The below link could be helpful -

Uninstall AOL

Hope its useful...


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Check the below link too. Might be helpful -

Complete Uninstall Of AOL

See if they help and post back about the result...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Prospect:

Click the link below and get rid of "AOL Hell".

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to ya all, but I have been very busy this weekend. Flavalee, That site you sent me to was the site I was talking about. I'm gonna start the unstall of AOL today. I'll let ya know how it went. And thanks to all that helped me.


Prospect


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Flavalee, I did what I was told at the site you sent me to. But as soon as I got to the part where your supposed to tweak your modem, it all fell apart. So now I'm reinstalling Win, ME. I had to D.L. this thing called "cablenut 4.08" Then I had to start putting in settings from the web site. Double checked all the settings and tried to restart. Well, Win wouldn't let the system start.I don't know if I did something wrong or if it's because the machine is a lap top with a card modem. But in any event I just started from scratch. I never even got to run this thing called RegCleaner. That was supposed to be the last step on the unstall.

The funny thing about it was, at the site where I got the help it said be ready to reinstall your O.S. Boy they wern't kidding. It's a shame that AOL just takes over our P.C'S and is so hard to uninstall. I wonder who else is out there with the same kind of bullying that AOL doe's to our system's?
Thanks Again!

Prospect


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Prospect:

I'm sorry to hear that the uninstall and cleanup of "AOL Hell" didn't go well for you. I've posted the same steps that I've used to clean it out of other computers, and I've never had to reinstall Windows in any of them.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Raphael (Jun 20, 2001)

I'll tell you about a computer I am currently working on.
Win ME, guy uninstalled aol, whenever he turned on his computer he got an error message,

explorer has caused an error message in unknown.

I cleaned out his computer, reinstalled aol, now his modem is not working. Whenever he dials out, it connects, then hangs up.
I installed a new modem, didn't help.
Any ideas??


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

The only thing I could suggest is, Reinstall the O.S. I'm getting rid of AOL at the end of this mounth. I tried to go thru the steps outlined here but I guess I didn't do it rite. So I had to reinstall my O.S.

AOL bury's it self so deep that it's really hard to get out.



Prospect


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Prospect:

If you're getting rid of AOL for good(which is a good move), make sure that you clean it out entirely. No stray files, no registry entries, no AOL network protocols. Nothing!

Good luck with the Windows reinstall.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Raphael:_
> *Whenever he dials out, it connects, then hangs up.
> I installed a new modem, didn't help.
> Any ideas?? *


The connection settings are set wrong or the dial up adapter for AOL is not installed.

Look in the control panel, network, and see what shows up there.....


----------



## Raphael (Jun 20, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=94867&goto=newpost
These guys had the anwer.
Thanks for your reply.


----------

